

81,186 websites still running vulnerable versions of W3 Total Cache - adamseabrook
https://meanpath.com/f/Eievp6

======
adamseabrook
A quick followup on this post from a month ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5873730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5873730)
[http://hackertarget.com/running-wordpress-patch-your-
plugins...](http://hackertarget.com/running-wordpress-patch-your-plugins/)

